# New Garmin Fenix 5X Plus --- A leap of Faith.



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm making a leap of faith.

I got a silver pin Fenix 5X in June 2018. Some cracks on the HR sensor appear during summer and only in December I has decided to have it changed. It was not recording my sleep anymore... Garmin (great service by the way, at least in France) accepted its return.
So it was replaced by a Casio GPW-2000 and I was thinking to sell the refurbished Garmin when it would come back.
Four weeks later a new unit was sent to me. It was a new golden pin 5X and I have decided to give it another run. I sadly let the GPW-2000 go...
But 4 months later, I had noticed the beginning of a new crack on the HR sensor. Disappointed and even disgusted by that plague I have sold my Fenix at half its price and been back on Casio (with my gorgeous Casio PRW-7000).

Now I have decided to give Garmin another run: just ordered a "Fenix 5X+" Black in Toulouse (Irun.fr great site BTW) and should receive it tomorrow in Paris. 
Thanks to Jon and his always great video:






Despite the cracking HR sensor angst, after all, I have never found such an ergonomic watch and useful on the field.
An all time lover of atomic and solar this new stamina of 20 days (in ABC smartwatch mode and 33 hours in GPS+music mode) is really getting me excited !! Because this animal can download around 500 songs and got a new sensor to see how your are adjusting yourself to high altitudes. Also it is now GPS, Glonass and Galileo compatible...

So, as a great ABC watch, I will post more about it here. 

Picture for illustration:


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Have a Fenix 5 which steals more wrist time than anything else I own. Saw the 5 plus and ordered it on impulse. These are great watches. Sadly I won’t receive the O2 sensor on my version but I could not justify the 5x size on my dainty wrist. 

Have to agree with your assessment of the watch from a use perspective. Sorry to hear about the cracks. Good luck with the new one. Please post your thoughts on the O2 sensor when you have had a chance to try it out. I am super curious about it’s usefulness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

lbovill said:


> Have a Fenix 5 which steals more wrist time than anything else I own. Saw the 5 plus and ordered it on impulse. These are great watches. Sadly I won't receive the O2 sensor on my version but I could not justify the 5x size on my dainty wrist.
> 
> Have to agree with your assessment of the watch from a use perspective. Sorry to hear about the cracks. Good luck with the new one. Please post your thoughts on the O2 sensor when you have had a chance to try it out. I am super curious about it's usefulness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will ! The O2 sensor will be in use during summer. Last year I have been at the top of l'Aiguille du Midi and thanks to the cabin you don't have time to accommodate to the altitude but you do feel there is so much less oxygen there... It's making you dizzy.


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine says hi!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Just arrived! Mine say hi too! 
I wonder if Odie will try this model or continue with his Descent MK1...

1st impression:
It feels faster than my previous 5X.

Beautiful finish on the bezel, still industrial but more refined.
The fuller running all around the bezel in mate and just following the edge. 
I wonder if it's not a way to smooth the wears...

The OEM band feels smooth and confortable.

Now time for charging...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Due to the Descent MK1 being Scuba Diving related, I’ll be sticking with that. Before the “Plus” models came out, I was interested in the Tactix Charlie due to the premium materials used on the watch but still couldn’t justify the cost just for a few cosmetic changes.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulation Nemo !! very beautiful watch. Hope it will not be concerned by oHR cracking. 

Je suis aussi à Paris ;-) J'hésite encore...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats Nemo to your 5x plus|>

I think maybe the time have come to send my trusted Fenix 3 to retirement. It is a fantastic sports/ABC tool but the sheer size of it never made it comfortable enough to be worn as an EDC watch. Now with the smaller 42mm and 47mm 5plus models things are very different. That alone wouldn't be enough (for me) to justify a purchase (I have way more EDC watches than I can wear actually) but the 16 gbyte memory and the on-board map navigation with smaller sizes truly put the 5plus in the pole position of multifunctional GPS/smartwatches with no contender coming even close.


cheers


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Great incrustation fields on the map!

And it's really faster. The way it reacts even calculation and responses in GPS Fix and sync.
This is an excellent surprise.










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on the 5X plus!

Wondering, how were you using the 5X? Was on set up table caseback down all the times? bike mounts? I read about the cracked sensors, and I am keeping my finger cross on my my 5X ....



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm making a leap of faith.
> 
> I got a silver pin Fenix 5X in June 2018. Some cracks on the HR sensor appear during summer and only in December I has decided to have it changed. It was not recording my sleep anymore... Garmin (great service by the way, at least in France) accepted its return.
> So it was replaced by a Casio GPW-2000 and I was thinking to sell the refurbished Garmin when it would come back.
> ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> Congrats on the 5X plus!
> 
> Wondering, how were you using the 5X? Was on set up table caseback down all the times? bike mounts? I read about the cracked sensors, and I am keeping my finger cross on my my 5X ....


It was on my wrist 24/7 as the sleep and the heart rate is monitored 24/7. I have played the game faithfully.
Being also very careful with my gear (I use them but I don't scratch them by putting the HR sensor on hard surface, my watches lay on the side always when not worn, but with the Garmin I feed the GAFA night and day ! ;-) )

I really think some resin seems to react to body temperature. I'll check it for cracks ! But the warranty will be used ad nauseam this time.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

I love my Garmin, so I get why you'd go back. The 5X Plus is a really nice upgrade from the 5X, and it was pretty intriguing to me as well. The music and Garmin Pay are pretty awesome additions.

I wear a Tactix Charlie and I've been super happy with it so far.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats on the 5x Plus, it looks amazing. I hope to hear back from high altitude. Enjoy it !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

johneh said:


> I love my Garmin, so I get why you'd go back. The 5X Plus is a really nice upgrade from the 5X, and it was pretty intriguing to me as well. The music and Garmin Pay are pretty awesome additions.
> 
> I wear a Tactix Charlie and I've been super happy with it so far.


That 5X+ is really faster than the previous version and it can make a fix in 10 seconds even inside our appartement (we are at a top floor)... Amazing speed and no glinch ! I'm very happy. The battery stays beyond 97% with all my test.
First track is accurate using galileo and GPS....
It's getting better and better !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Customization time.
End of day one.

According to Jon from ActiveJR who has made some benchmarks the processor is faster.

Even the vibrator got an higher pitch.

The interface is easier and the ergos has been improved.
Nice animations while setting the digital OEM watchface.










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

ABC... D for dreams.

Somebody has just woke me out of my dreams. Now paradoxal sleep appears in sleep tracking (on purple)... 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome watch, Nemo!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Using 'track me' 3% of battery drain for 1 hour and 18min?
We are in the range of 35 hours of GPS tracking! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Received my 5 plus Ti yesterday. Charged up and running strong, 50 minutes of running then switched to Galileo + GPS, doing pretty well, 12% use since 9 am. Only real bummer Garmin RD Pod doesn’t work fully with it. No power meter. This is an easy fix. Need some software work. But disappointed in that. 

Other wise it is refreshingly faster in every way. This one is a keeper. 

Still can’t wait for some opinions on the O2 sensor on the 5x plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

No altitude but the Empire State Building in the coming days.
With 3 tracking of 30 minutes and many tests, I'm at 90% now.
Really this is a no worry battery life...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

5 Plus Ti. Just thought it needed more photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> No altitude but the Empire State Building in the coming days.
> With 3 tracking of 30 minutes and many tests, I'm at 90% now.
> Really this is a no worry battery life...
> 
> ...


So the PRW-7000 is gone already??? :-x:-x Please say it isn't so! :rodekaart;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

It is kept in its box. Edited: and now sold. 


Time4Playnow said:


> So the PRW-7000 is gone already??? :-x:-x Please say it isn't so! :rodekaart;-)


Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's new about your Fenix 5x Plus does the battery draining still good ? I read on Garmin Forum that it seems some people are consumming more battery...

I am hesitating with the G-shock Rangeman GPR-B1000 (more sexy than the form factor of the Fenix which is solar, even if it has not all the same functions)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Falconeye75 said:


> What's new about your Fenix 5x Plus does the battery draining still good ? I read on Garmin Forum that it seems some people are consumming more battery...
> 
> I am hesitating with the G-shock Rangeman GPR-B1000 (more sexy than the form factor of the Fenix which is solar, even if it has not all the same functions)


The new NOX function is a real battery drainer, so I assume they have beefed up the battery for that reason.
As I don't use the new NOX everyday, the biggest battery just do the trick for us. ;-)

Also on the previous versions (The 5's) the 5X was second behind the 5 for autonomy results.
On the new version (The 5 Plus) the 5X is now the leader with both the 5 Plus and 5S Plus losing autonomy.
Justifying the biggest size...


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback. Yes I think it is better to turn off the Nox. I think it is not very important for all day activity. 
I hope battery can last 20 days as a watch with little use if GPS.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Another question, did you deactivate only the NOX or also the HR monitor ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Falconeye75 said:


> Another question, did you deactivate only the NOX or also the HR monitor ?


I got the HR turned always on.
The "Nox" function is off as it is accessible through a widget who measures once the level of oxygen in blood on the go and also propose continuous readings/measurement... useful during an acclimatation at high altitude as it keeps all the measurements (like time stamps) in memory and display them on a trend.
This function, using the fourth red sensor (the three other sensors are green) seems to be battery consuming.
It would be usefull when gaining altitude and going beyond 2000 meters. I live at 64 meters of altitude. ;-)

I do got HR and BT always on and the "battery gauge" widget shows me a consumption of 0,2% by hours !!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going to try an after market titanium band on my Fenix...

FYI it is a Notocity ANSI B07D5RMN3B, sold 49 euros in Amazon Europe.
The stainless version is sold around 25 euros and I have sent it back to amazon as it was jamming with the compass...
So let's try a titanium with quick release...

https://www.amazon.fr/Notocity-Bracelet-Lib%C3%A9ration-Remplacement-Ajustable/dp/B07D5RMN3B/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1531462343&sr=8-13&keywords=garmin+26mm















Oh and I love when a photoshopped picture shows you a guy running while wearing his watch upside down...
:-D


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had a "Vivoactive 3 Music" for a week. It's a 43mm, 39g cousin of this Fenix. So far it's pretty good. I'm not using the gps and I disabled the heart rate monitor because it reads 82 when actual is 62. The HR uses bright LEDs, so disabling extends battery life. Of course disabling gps extended batt life too. It ran a week on first charge, and recharged in a couple of hours. There's a lot to like here. And it plays music well to bluetooth headphones. But it's plasticky and dinky.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

There are many times I almost bought the GPS Rangeman. But I ended up getting the Fenix 5X (not the Plus) because the Fenix is a better GPS watch for (a lot) cheaper, at least for the 5X when I got them. The only real up side for the GPS Rangeman for me is the solar charging, and I am not ready to pay a few USD$100 for it. Unless you needs the mud and shock resistant of it.

Plus I run and cycle, so I would need the Fenix anyway.



Falconeye75 said:


> What's new about your Fenix 5x Plus does the battery draining still good ? I read on Garmin Forum that it seems some people are consumming more battery...
> 
> I am hesitating with the G-shock Rangeman GPR-B1000 (more sexy than the form factor of the Fenix which is solar, even if it has not all the same functions)


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> There are many times I almost bought the GPS Rangeman. But I ended up getting the Fenix 5X (not the Plus) because the Fenix is a better GPS watch for (a lot) cheaper, at least for the 5X when I got them. The only real up side for the GPS Rangeman for me is the solar charging, and I am not ready to pay a few USD$100 for it. Unless you needs the mud and shock resistant of it.
> 
> Plus I run and cycle, so I would need the Fenix anyway.


There's a side of me (because I am a fan of Casio) that did have a small interest in the GPR just because of the Solar (even though I knew my MK1 had a TON more features). I did actually look into getting it earlier this year but this is what I got from Amazon and "Shawn's Camera":










I was tickled pink...A very small side was still interested if the price was right (as even though I'm an AD for Casio, I haven't been able to order it) but after I saw a post in the Casio forum of that piece that broke off of the bezel on the GPR, that was enough to 100% take me out of the market for it.

My MK1 GPS syncs outside within 5-10 seconds and with it getting notifications, I can't do without that now. I am surprised about the current availability of the GPR though. They are not really available right now to buy as availability is few and far between. I'm curious about the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Solar charging is available for 25 dollars.... ;-)

https://www.survivalrenewableenergy.com/top10-10-best-solar-power-bank/


----------



## ManDay (Oct 26, 2013)

Could anyone with a F5+ kindly clarify the following couple of questions for me? I suppose they are not particularly F5(+) specific, though...

- Can all sensors, unless explicitly requested, like HR and OX be disabled permanently to save power?
- Can the following functions be performed without the use of a specific driver, by only operating the device in USB Mass Storage mode (I'm on Linux and it would be a pain in the back for me to get proprietary things running)
* Install & Uninstall Aps?
* Download & Upload Tracks (GPX)?
* Install Maps
- Is the display well readable in direct sunlight?
- Does anyone know if the installation of Maps is as simple as to readily install openflightmaps.org maps, say?

Thanks!


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm going to try an after market titanium band on my Fenix...
> 
> FYI it is a Notocity ANSI B07D5RMN3B, sold 49 euros in Amazon Europe.
> The stainless version is sold around 25 euros and I have sent it back to amazon as it was jamming with the compass...
> ...


You have the same here for 30 Euros on .........s, no problem when ordering. However, I don't like buterfly buckle because it is not confortable.

https://goo.gl/9a7uJ9


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Falconeye75 said:


> You have the same here for 30 Euros on .........s, no problem when ordering. However, I don't like buterfly buckle because it is not confortable.
> 
> https://goo.gl/9a7uJ9


I'll try it for the first time.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for Battery Gauge Nemo !! It's a wonderful widget !!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

ManDay said:


> Could anyone with a F5+ kindly clarify the following couple of questions for me? I suppose they are not particularly F5(+) specific, though...
> 
> - Can all sensors, unless explicitly requested, like HR and OX be disabled permanently to save power?
> - Can the following functions be performed without the use of a specific driver, by only operating the device in USB Mass Storage mode (I'm on Linux and it would be a pain in the back for me to get proprietary things running)
> ...


I can answer to that:

- Sensors can be turned off including HR and OX.
- That color display is a real huge pleasure under the sun !!
- Installing a map has been as simple as copy and paste inside the watch.
- the 5X+ use the Android Transfer app (I'm on Mac) for transfering music and maps.
- but it uses a phone or the Garmin Express App to configure Wifi and install/desintall apps/widgets/watchfaces...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Titanium bracelet at 50 euros.
Light, and not magnetic.
Very confortable!

FYI the link is:
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07D5RMN3B?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

I love it.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ManDay (Oct 26, 2013)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I can answer to that:
> 
> - Sensors can be turned off including HR and OX.
> - That color display is a real huge pleasure under the sun !!
> ...


Thanks, good to hear the display is good for outsight. I didn't fully understand that part about maps and apps, though. You say installing a map is as simple as copy and paste, but then you're also say that you use the Android Transfer App to transfer maps? Do you reckon I can use only USB Mass Storage mode (I'm still using a Fenix1, which behaves like that, i.e. like a thumbdrive) to install the maps? Is that what you meant by copy and paste?

As for apps & the rest, I don't have a smartphone and I don't plan on getting one, either. (if I had a smartphone, I probably wouldn't be getting the Fenix...) I need to be able to install apps on watch using only USB Mass Storage or direct WiFi Access, that's why I try to figure out what I can or can't use without using special software. I'm okay with manually editing config-files (like XML) on the watch, if that requires it, but I can't install "Garmin Programs" or use a smartphone.

I've asked a local store to order the Fenix for examination, but it will take some time until they can get the 5X+ at least for me to take a look at. Not sure whether they will allow me try out all kind of things with a computer, tho.

Nice photos btw!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

ManDay said:


> Thanks, good to hear the display is good for outsight. I didn't fully understand that part about maps and apps, though. You say installing a map is as simple as copy and paste, but then you're also say that you use the Android Transfer App to transfer maps? Do you reckon I can use only USB Mass Storage mode (I'm still using a Fenix1, which behaves like that, i.e. like a thumbdrive) to install the maps? Is that what you meant by copy and paste?
> 
> As for apps & the rest, I don't have a smartphone and I don't plan on getting one, either. (if I had a smartphone, I probably wouldn't be getting the Fenix...) I need to be able to install apps on watch using only USB Mass Storage or direct WiFi Access, that's why I try to figure out what I can or can't use without using special software. I'm okay with manually editing config-files (like XML) on the watch, if that requires it, but I can't install "Garmin Programs" or use a smartphone.
> 
> ...


I have Android Transfer on my macbook air. I plug my watch and it starts automatically and it opens the 5X+ like a remote disk.
It's behave like a drive. I copy the map in the folder. Period. I don't use the software it just start by recognizing I'm plugging the Fenix.

But for installing maps I quit Android transfer and open Garmin Express (both are not compatible).
(Or I can also install apps with Garmin connect on my phone via bluetooth but you don't have a smartphone...)
No need of smartphone if you got Garmin Express anyway. It replace the smartphone completely in a less portable solution.
But if you don't want to install any Garmin programs ? I don't think that watch is made for a apocalyptic survival scenario or off grid tests... (EMP will kill all electronics anyway.)

Well I think this watch like many smartwatches are glued in a ecosystem. You cannot use them without accepting that ecosystem.

Just fell like I'm wasting my time on your mind game. What do you want to do ? 
Is it like Killing Joke's song ?

"Living outside of the grid is the goal
Misery lies at the heart of control
Dancing and playing to be with my kind
Smoke, .... and joke, I'm just passing the time
Celebrations, demonstrations, debate
Distorted music, my war surrogate
No Wi-Fi soup
Off the grid
No more phones
No drones
Autonomous Zone" 

I don't understand what you want to do with a fenix... Or perhaps I do understand.
But this will take a long time........


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

If anybody is interested the silicon case protector available on eBay / Amazon ...

Fenix 5X silicone case protector arrived. Its a thin soft case, easy to stretch and put it on. The fitment is decent. It won't move around much once its on. And its not so tight that its a pain in the butt to put on and take off. One thing though, I think this would be a dust magnet and hard to keep it clean, like many of the silicone case or strap.

I imagine it won't provide too much protection from impact, besides preventing scratches, cause its quite thin. I got it for MTB (just in case) and I plan to not wear the watch with the case protector most of the time (except when the activity calls for it). I don't trap moisture and dust in between the watch case and silicone case to make things worse.

The silicone case would offer a level of protection and I would recommend it if you are going to be rough with the watch and you don't mind the case on and off for cleaning.


----------



## ManDay (Oct 26, 2013)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have Android Transfer on my macbook air. I plug my watch and it starts automatically and it opens the 5X+ like a remote disk.
> It's behave like a drive. I copy the map in the folder. Period. I don't use the software it just start by recognizing I'm plugging the Fenix.
> 
> But for installing maps I quit Android transfer and open Garmin Express (both are not compatible).
> ...


My reluctance to use Garmin software has little to do with off-the-grid "survival" or autonomy, It's merely a practical consequence of my using Linux and my principal unwillingness to install unknown, closed source software on the computer. I can, of course, resort to using a virtual machine or emulator (Wine), but that's a major hassle and rather unflexible. I'd need *my* computer with that software around and wont be able to just use any computer I've got in reach. That said, I won't be jumping through Garmin's patronizing hoops. I still hope this can be manually, though, but no one is doing it yet. I suppose I'll look at it when the reseller her gets the Garmin. Thanks in any case!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting project ! Good luck in the "implementation" of the Fenix in your linux environment. It's almost a Catch 22 !! ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> If anybody is interested the silicon case protector available on eBay / Amazon ...
> 
> The silicone case would offer a level of protection and I would recommend it if you are going to be rough with the watch and you don't mind the case on and off for cleaning.


Yes I have used one on my previous Fenix 5X for diving when the watch can be scratched against rocks and equipment.
It's a nice and cheap option which comes in many colors.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Redrockstrap on Fenix 5+

I imagine it would work well in 26mm on 5x+ too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> If anybody is interested the silicon case protector available on eBay / Amazon ...
> 
> Fenix 5X silicone case protector arrived. Its a thin soft case, easy to stretch and put it on. The fitment is decent. It won't move around much once its on. And its not so tight that its a pain in the butt to put on and take off. One thing though, I think this would be a dust magnet and hard to keep it clean, like many of the silicone case or strap.
> 
> ...


I ordered one for my MK1 just because I hate the Silver bezel on it. For $1.59 and free money I get from Google Rewards...why not?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

So far the titanium bracelet is scratch free despite wearing it 24/7.
I don't know what the coating is but it is really strong. Zzro deskdiving marks compared to my Tissot titanium scratch magnet which were scratched in 10 minutes... 
The butterfly clasp is confortable and no HR issues have been recorded. So I have found the good setting as there is no micro adjustment available... 
Great titanium bracelet so far.

Despite some accuracy issues in the GPS traces (drunken man syndrom reaching teleporting syndrom) I have notice how quick I was able to get a fix even inside my flat.
This is mandatory for some widgets like GPSmetrics and quickforecast.
An in-house (close windows) fix is made in 5 seconds... It's simply really amazing and better than my old 5X.

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk

I have found a very complete review on the Plus series here:

https://the5krunner.com/2018/07/25/garmin-fenix-5s-plus-review/amp/

And a review in the Watchobserver:

https://www.thewatchobserver.fr/garmin/fenix-5x-plus-test-avis-prix-photos-5298#.W1x6lNgzb6A


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Update!
Back to square one.

After a major crash I have been able to get a new Garmin (in 24 hours).

The crash came from the beta 3.55 I had downloaded. (now it's the 3.56)

Garmin France stood behind their product and were able to really help me in avoiding the 15 days turn over before having it replaced as I live at 15 minutes from their office and customer center in Paris near la Defense. 
Great customer service and very nice people. Kuddos.

So here we go... Again!










Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Fenix 5 vs 5X Plus


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

5+ Ti still running strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

